# Three month old silkies, how to sex?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I THINK I can tell as they are getting nice and big now but as I am thinning them out this weekend (going to the farm swap) I just want to make sure I don't get rid of anyone I would rather keep.

My most problematical are my two whites. I thought they were one of each but looking close I am not too sure now.

Does anyone have any pointers for telling them apart for sure?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I always wait for the crow  sorry, no help....


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sence the silkie feather structure is not like normal feathers its hard to tell but by this age there should be some differince between the cottony fluff of the pullets and what would be shiny pointed sex feathers in the roosters, also the birds will be built slightly differint, if you can post pics that might help,


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

About the only way I could ever tell, short of waiting for that first egg, is to look REALLY CLOSELY for a comb. Seemed like the boys had a...scar earlier than the girls.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

About the best I can do with silkies is that the hens have bushier looking necks than the roos.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

The NEW cunning plan is to take a pair of Silver Polish Crested and the Black Cochin Bantam with the three smallest silkies (two buffs and a blue) to the livestock swap. That way I get rid of the crowers and reduce my numbers a bit without risking getting rid of something I really want to keep. Like the white silkies.

Do they take seven months to start crowing? I did look them up and that was the only number I could come up with so if its true, I wont have to worry about them for ages yet.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't say what the average is for crowing. I think my started around 4 months. I figured I had males when all three that survived had noticable combs and wattles. The only thing bantam about my silkies is their size. Otherwise they know they are big chickens, ROOSTERS mind you, even if the voices are squeaky. I can hear the "I love those big wimmen, come on here sweetie" as he dances for the Speckled Sussex.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Male has longer tail and some longer feathers in the head feathers and bigger or wider combs.









Female shorter puffier tail small comb almost cant see it.


----------

